# What about Pouches



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This seems like the place to put pouches...because bands and tubes and pouches go together.

I have made pouches out of everythimg I can think of that I have on hand. Nothing wrong with re-purposing. I even advocate for it. That said...

What is your favorite store/online pouch?

Mine is without a doubt Warrior's microfiber Knight. I love the Navy Seal and Apache style as well. But those are shapes and size related. Ehat I really like is the laminated suede and microfiber feel. Some find these too slick and I understand that because it's why I love them.

Also the Kangaroo leather is good because I can really feel the ball in the pouch.

I also love the the little Chinese microfiber pouches for bb's and 1/4" (6mm) ammos. These are plenty grippy, not silky, but hey with a tiny bearing they're just great.

So share whatcha got and what ya like here. Next I may try some pig skin on some gifts for tubes and durability.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think I've bought tried em all. But for a short draw my friend Joey got me hooked on the gzks with the rough side out. I have a lot of grip issues. I'm yet to wear one of these out. Toughest things I've ever seen 
For butterfly I like just a standard simple shot single layer leather. It stretches but they are cheap. Rayshot makes a light weight blue Roo pouch in the same cut that never stretches a bit. 
This is going to be a very cool thread.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have leather that is glovey and stretchy and for small stuff I like it. I can feel the BB through it. For bigger stuff, I like SS's plain old black pouches.
never worn one out. I have some small tough ones from GZK but they just don't seem big enough. I like at least 1 1/2 X the width and 2 x for lenght.
On the other hand, I can't shoot like some of you guys either.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I have some Warrior pouches that I like. I've also tried different types of GZK and they were good too. But I've settled on the SS single layer pouches. Standards for marbles and the smaller ones for 3/8. I also found a seller on ebay that sells the classic style 2.5" x 3/4" hand cut leather pouches. They are very similar to the SS pouches and the price is so reasonable that I don't even bother sourcing my own leather to cut my own. Those and the SS hardly need any break in and they just plain work.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice...2 folks I had hope would reply.

GZK rough side out and another man with grip issues and short draw like myself. I am gonna try it. I have a bunch of GZK piuches from SSF gifts.

Soft leather for feel. I dig it, man. I have some set up like this from some big swaths of a couch some college kids set out. I cut in rolls and placed it all in a deep freeze for 7 days...to kill any bugs...then wiped with alcohol and bleach several times for bacteria or viruses.

And it is my best soft leather find. But I have only an 8"x6" bit as I gefted it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice, StringSlap.

I dig those, too.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I am currently running with the Samurai pouch from Warrior Pouches and the GZK P6B. I'm a fan of the Kangaroo leather pouches from Simpleshot as well.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

When I started I made my own from scrap leather and the would stretch a bit and last for a couple of handsets before they were useless.

Now for 8mm steel I'm using the GZK number 2 jig and the microfibre material he sells.

They last for ages, countless band sets and I expect the sheet of material I bought with the jig to last a long time.

I bought a pre made pack of 10 of a larger size pouch for 10mm and there all still going strong


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

SuperSure. Ray's Roo. Nothing else.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I have not had time to shoot enough to decide which pouch I like the best. I do know though, that I like a rough textured leather on the outside, so it is kind of grippy to my fingers.
I had a friend of mine that used to work for a leather sofa building factory, give me some sample pieces of leather that really work well for the few pouches I have made for myself. I do not know what kind of leather it is but I think it is top grain cowhide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Warrior for store bought. As we discussed in another thread, I laminate the rough side of scrap leather with duct tape and grip the smooth side.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Started using SuperSure pouches a few years ago. Liked them. Didn't see a reason to change.

This is what SimpleShot has to say about them:

Why SuperSure Products Bonded Leather Pouches are Better:


Hand selected hides
Meticulous attention to: hide quality, texture, grain orientation
Strength
Long useful life span
Uniform yet minimal stretching during break in
Accommodate both flatbands and chinese tubes
Cost less in the long run- many have found the pouch outlasts bands 10:1!
Die cut for guaranteed uniformity


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I like the small Chinese microfiber pouches for 7-8 mm ammo target shooting, but do prefer making my own leather pouches for larger ammo (round steel, 20 mm pebbles, hex nuts, etc. for "heavy duty" shooting :naughty: )

A local store sometimes sells fairly large plastic bags with leather remnants of different types and thicknesses for around US$ 10: very convenient for slingshots. A protractor, ruler, a roll-cutter and a hole puncher tool make for nicely finished pouches: not a lengthy process.

The only drawback with leather is that it does deform under tension over time - as opposed to microfiber pouches.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:3324]

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1850]


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have tried several of the microfibers and did not care for them. For me it is nothing but the finger formed Buffalo leather!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey guys here's a little beauty you might check out. A microfiber J5 pouch.
Soft and tough.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like Super Sure, GZK P5B and P4G, Warrior, and single layer kangaroo, just to name a few. Lately I've been favoring microfiber but I still enjoy the feel of leather.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a wide assortment of pouches at home, made by some of the very best pouch makers there are.

But right now the 60mm Chinese Microfiber is working very well with 3/8 to 1/2 ball. It is just wide enough for the 1/2 ball.

I dont have a pic of it but it has an oval hole for the elastic, is gray in color and is very, very strong. I have been using 1745 and Latex-Tubings #204 without any problems.

I have that pouch on my cheap Chinese slings and it works.

wll


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Daisy F16's come with a reasonable micro-fiber pouch. I added a locator hole in the center and center top and bottom holes to make it fold easier and banded it up with some 1.5" medium SPRI resistance bands. Works great!


----------

